# white bird release



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

I am looking to learn about white bird release and would like any information or input from the group.

I have about twenty white birds that I will be releasing this Saturday at a friends wedding. Wish me luck

Any and all help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

eyespyer said:


> I am looking to learn about white bird release and would like any information or input from the group.
> 
> I have about twenty white birds that I will be releasing this Saturday at a friends wedding. Wish me luck
> 
> Any and all help would be greatly appreciated


sounds like your already doing it..


one thing that is kind of my pet peeve is releasers not banding their birds, better yet one with your phone# on them. these birds can be flown and release alot so chances are one may get lost every now and then and need help. so I say band your birds!!!!


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Hope they have been trained or kiss them GOOD-BYE


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

LOL

Yes they have been trained. Have had them out five miles in all four directions several times. My first wedding release is only four miles from the loft. I am not worried on this one.

Yes they are all banned with AU race bands under my name. No phone number, but that is a good thought 

looking to find some fanciers that have a release business that I can learn from.

All input is welcome


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Sounds/Looks Like you have done everthing Right.
YOU ARE IN THE RELEASE BUSSINESS.
Dress for the Occasion.--Be on time--The birds will go home [Don't be in a hurry to leave early.]
Show the Bride and Groom how to hold a bird and release it.--If they want to--


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

This Wednesday we are going to meet at the location of the wedding (it is going to be outside at the Fort Sill Polo field just out side Lawton Ok) and I am going to do another training toss from the wedding location and they are going to hold and release several birds until they are comfortable with them.

I am doing this one for free, I can not seem to find anyone in the area doing this so I hope to have it in the bag. 

All I want is to make enough money to pay for my feed, then maybe I can afford a new clock. For racing


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would say don't train at the release site more than one time, or else the birds will just fly off so quick no one will have a chance to see them well, you want them to circle around, like they do at a new release site. just my two cents... good luck with the wedding Im sure it will be beautiful.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> I would say don't train at the release site more than one time, or else the birds will just fly off so quick no one will have a chance to see them well, you want them to circle around, like they do at a new release site. just my two cents... good luck with the wedding Im sure it will be beautiful.


that was what i was thinking too!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> I would say don't train at the release site more than one time, or else the birds will just fly off so quick no one will have a chance to see them well, you want them to circle around, like they do at a new release site. just my two cents... good luck with the wedding Im sure it will be beautiful.


She is right. My training release spots the birds do not circle but fly strait home. At the shows they circle to get their bearings.

Tony


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

That seems like good advice, I will see if we can meet at another location 

Thanks


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Pics from wedding


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Heres a web page with links to several white dove release organizations.. http://www.hvns7th.com/DOVES/html/dovelinks.html


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

good job! they look great! glad it went well. it looks like a great spot to release.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Yes everyone liked it.

I have already have another wedding for Aug. That is a referral from this wedding release.

Hope to keep this going. I am not going to charge the prices that I have seen on the web. I will try to charge about half the going rate. I might add on mileage if needed.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

eyespyer said:


> Yes everyone liked it.
> 
> I have already have another wedding for Aug. That is a referral from this wedding release.
> 
> Hope to keep this going. I am not going to charge the prices that I have seen on the web. I will try to charge about half the going rate. I might add on mileage if needed.



I think that sounds smart, esp in this economy, and it's good for your birds to get out and do some releases... good going on the referral, my birds are looking for a job right now also...lol...


----------



## SYHANN (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm planning to do what you are doing,like business.c",) Can you help me about that?


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

You can do what I have done and that is research on the web.

Raise some good white homers, train them to come home and do a bird release for free and see how it goes

Good luck


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

eyespyer said:


> You can do what I have done and that is research on the web.
> 
> Raise some good white homers, train them to come home and do a bird release for free and see how it goes
> 
> Good luck


yes you need good whites to get the job done thats the first thing to get down pat when starting a white bird release business


----------



## SYHANN (Jul 5, 2010)

How many white homers should i have?and do i have to have a cage to use in the release?or is it ok the ordinary kit box im using?


----------



## SYHANN (Jul 5, 2010)

should i choose the paired homers,or should i pick only the cock for the release?


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Looks like you are on the right path! I have been doing releases for about 4 years now. The only thing I would add is decide if you are going to releases as a business or just for the joy and some feed money.There are some who have over 100 birds and do many releases a week,they have people who work for them and have contracts with funerals homes and wedding planners.I on the other hand only have about 10 birds I release and really only do it for the fun and to get some feed money.Either one is fine just understand what each one means.Business=Lots of pigeons lots of work.Fun=not as much work but NO MONEY.Also be prepared to defend your hobby.I have done several releases were the wedding planner told me horror stories about the person with the doves would just bring the birds to the event and just drop them off.NO instruction on what to do or any real contact with the bride and groom.Also I have had funerals were people have said the birds flew to the ground and set there or landed on peoples cars and would not leave.Be sure get there early and hang around afterwords to talk to people. Good Luck, Jeff


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

SYHANN said:


> How many white homers should i have?and do i have to have a cage to use in the release?or is it ok the ordinary kit box im using?


What do your customers want ? This is the question that I rarely see when people ask about the white pigeon release business. IMHO, it's like someone asking what or how many items should be on the menu, in regards to starting a restaurant. 

If there is a demand for say fifty different white dove releases on any given day in a particular city, then the question is how many of these customers do you plan to provide a service for ? How many not only pigeons would one need, but how many emplyees, how many vehicles, etc. etc. in order to fulfil those service requests ? If one is to run a Limo business, how many Limo's should one have ? As many as you need to fulfill all of the service requests. No use in ordering a hundred Limo's if you can only keep two people working. 

I don't know, but I suspect if you have two or three hundred birds, a dozen or so baskets, and a couple of staff members, perhaps one could do a half dozen to a dozen releases in a single day.

I'm in the tree service business, and I can generate $250,000 worth of business a year, with a two man crew. So, in order to generate a $ million a year in business, I need 4 crews out there. Figure out how many jobs you can get a day or week, and then you should be able to figure out how many teams of birds you will need. I would first try to get enough work to keep you busy seven days a week first. If you can only get a few jobs a week, then I suspect you will not need very many birds.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great pictures, eyespyer!

I am glad everything went well, and am happy you shared this joyious occasion with us with pics. 

Please do update us again, with another successful release.

Thank you for sharing with us and good luck to you and your new business!!


----------



## SYHANN (Jul 5, 2010)

O,thank you!  Im doing it not for the real "business",just for fun,and also to have money for their feeds and for my any other needs. Ill be considering it a business if i built a big loft and if people always contact me suggest me to others....Thanks to your advice,id been waiting for that,THANKS again!!!!


----------



## hankabus (Dec 3, 2009)

*ceremonial release*

Congrats on the start of your new hobby (business). You are getting lots of valuable info. regarding this business. Make sure you are always on time, dress appropriately, don't show up in jeans. handle it like a professional business. One of the most important things to remember is it is all about the birds. Buy several different display cages, and most importantly have fun and love your birds. About your pricing. it is always good to be competetive but remember there are some very good release businesses out there and I feel you should charge the going rate and not undercut them. Some people have a lot of time and money invested in there business and it can take a long time to recoup their investments. Do some research and be fair with your pricing but don't give it away either. That way when you loose birds you will have been compensated for them...Check into the International White Dove Release Society. for some very important guide lines to follow. it will help you and also maybe give you some info on where to buy some of your equipment.. Sandra Van Ripper has put together a couple of volumes of poems she has written for funerals ,weddings and such that I have found to be very very good. You might be able to google (beyond the sidewalks) to find out how to purchase these items.. I believe she also has some info you can buy called White Dove 101 and 102. I bought them online and have found them very helpful. 

Good luck and have fun..
Hank


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> I would say don't train at the release site more than one time, or else the birds will just fly off so quick no one will have a chance to see them well, you want them to circle around, like they do at a new release site. just my two cents... good luck with the wedding Im sure it will be beautiful.


Good input Spirt!


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

hankabus said:


> Congrats on the start of your new hobby (business). You are getting lots of valuable info. regarding this business. Make sure you are always on time, dress appropriately, don't show up in jeans. handle it like a professional business. One of the most important things to remember is it is all about the birds. Buy several different display cages, and most importantly have fun and love your birds. About your pricing. it is always good to be competetive but remember there are some very good release businesses out there and I feel you should charge the going rate and not undercut them. Some people have a lot of time and money invested in there business and it can take a long time to recoup their investments. Do some research and be fair with your pricing but don't give it away either. That way when you loose birds you will have been compensated for them...Check into the International White Dove Release Society. for some very important guide lines to follow. it will help you and also maybe give you some info on where to buy some of your equipment.. Sandra Van Ripper has put together a couple of volumes of poems she has written for funerals ,weddings and such that I have found to be very very good. You might be able to google (beyond the sidewalks) to find out how to purchase these items.. I believe she also has some info you can buy called White Dove 101 and 102. I bought them online and have found them very helpful.
> 
> Good luck and have fun..
> Hank


Thanks - I will keep this in mind


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> What do your customers want ? This is the question that I rarely see when people ask about the white pigeon release business. IMHO, it's like someone asking what or how many items should be on the menu, in regards to starting a restaurant.
> 
> If there is a demand for say fifty different white dove releases on any given day in a particular city, then the question is how many of these customers do you plan to provide a service for ? How many not only pigeons would one need, but how many emplyees, how many vehicles, etc. etc. in order to fulfil those service requests ? If one is to run a Limo business, how many Limo's should one have ? As many as you need to fulfill all of the service requests. No use in ordering a hundred Limo's if you can only keep two people working.
> 
> ...


Spoken like a man in the tree business, but not in the bird business. Here is the problem: Weddings like the tree business is more seasonal. Most people get married on weekends in the spring and summer. If you care about your birds then you can only do weddings or funerals within a 50 mile radius, at least an hour before sunset, weather and hawks permitting. Funerals come year round and any time during the week but you must always be ready because you may only get one day's notice or even a call in the morning for that afternoon. You have to be ready to refund if you cannot release.

Supplies require at least two one to two bird baskets, one three bird basket, two six to 12 bird baskets, and one twenty-one bird basket. You will need one pretty white bird cage that can holed two birds on one perch. You need storage space for the stuff. All the birds are white so you need tags and a system to tell them apart, (you do NOT want to release a young bird that cannot fly well at an event. Looks very bad plus you have killed the bird.)

Birds, you need at least twenty-one birds trained ready to go at a moment's notice. This means you are always breeding and training new birds for any lost. This requires a lot of your time and gas. You need a loft that can handle at least three pair for breeding and twenty five to thirty for releases. You need feed, wormers, antibiotics, probiotics, vaccines, all cost money. You are constantly watering, feeding, training, cleaning, scraping. 

I have not met anyone who makes a living doing releases. If you are lucky you break even on the feed and get to enjoy your hobby. A plus, you already have your wedding present picked out for friends and family. 

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> sounds like your already doing it..
> 
> 
> one thing that is kind of my pet peeve is releasers not banding their birds, better yet one with your phone# on them. these birds can be flown and release alot so chances are one may get lost every now and then and need help. so I say band your birds!!!!


 what do u need to know?
white birds are used for funerals, weddings, or pretty much about any ocation, charge is 200 to 300 for 12 birds, and depending how far, u should charge,fees per mile or not, up to u, u need some baskets. 
big ones for 12 or more, a heart shaped one, probably white are the best, 
dont release birds in bad weather, under power lines, inside buildings, dont ship birds for people to release, dont release too late at night, dont do over a 100 miles, is not worth it, take deposits 50 percent, and make it non refundable, dont release before they paid off the other 50 per cent, dont advertise on magazines, make flyers and posted in good places,go to funeral homes, wedding places and talk to the owners, OFFER A PIECE OF THE PIE, lets say, 25 dollars per release they book for u, be aware u r gonna be working weekends, lol


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

jeo73 said:


> what do u need to know?
> white birds are used for funerals, weddings, or pretty much about any ocation, charge is 200 to 300 for 12 birds, and depending how far, u should charge,fees per mile or not, up to u, u need some baskets.
> big ones for 12 or more, a heart shaped one, probably white are the best,
> dont release birds in bad weather, under power lines, inside buildings, dont ship birds for people to release, dont release too late at night, dont do over a 100 miles, is not worth it, take deposits 50 percent, and make it non refundable, dont release before they paid off the other 50 per cent, dont advertise on magazines, make flyers and posted in good places,go to funeral homes, wedding places and talk to the owners, OFFER A PIECE OF THE PIE, lets say, 25 dollars per release they book for u, be aware u r gonna be working weekends, lol


and yes, u can make money, birds are not expensive to upkeep, thats nonsense, u can make at least 600 a week in ur pocket easy, medications are necessary, but u can go to foys pigeons, i used 3 in 1 for coccidiosos, canker and deworm, a nice ventilated loft, clean, is necessary, i used vitamin 3 and calcium for breeding, a well balanced feed, cracked corn, sunflower seeds, milo, mix it togueter, is good, for baby season i used chicken feed, they grow good on that and fast, dont sell ur extra birds to dog trainers, if someby wants 1 thay need to pay you at least 25, heck my friend if u need to talk to me in person send me a private message and ill call u, the tree man is trying to scare u, probably the competition, ill help u


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

jeo73 said:


> and yes, u can make money, birds are not expensive to upkeep, thats nonsense, u can make at least 600 a week in ur pocket easy, medications are necessary, but u can go to foys pigeons, i used 3 in 1 for coccidiosos, canker and deworm, a nice ventilated loft, clean, is necessary, i used vitamin 3 and calcium for breeding, a well balanced feed, cracked corn, sunflower seeds, milo, mix it togueter, is good, for baby season i used chicken feed, they grow good on that and fast, dont sell ur extra birds to dog trainers, if someby wants 1 thay need to pay you at least 25, heck my friend if u need to talk to me in person send me a private message and ill call u, the tree man is trying to scare u, probably the competition, ill help u


cracked corn a 50 pounder u can get at orchelins, same with someflower seed, milo is harder, 50 pounds for 7 dollars, that willt u forever, 3 1n 1 is 24. 95 plus 3 dollar shipping,and it will last u forever, u do the instructions that come in the label in the bottle


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

Big T said:


> Spoken like a man in the tree business, but not in the bird business. Here is the problem: Weddings like the tree business is more seasonal. Most people get married on weekends in the spring and summer. If you care about your birds then you can only do weddings or funerals within a 50 mile radius, at least an hour before sunset, weather and hawks permitting. Funerals come year round and any time during the week but you must always be ready because you may only get one day's notice or even a call in the morning for that afternoon. You have to be ready to refund if you cannot release.
> 
> Supplies require at least two one to two bird baskets, one three bird basket, two six to 12 bird baskets, and one twenty-one bird basket. You will need one pretty white bird cage that can holed two birds on one perch. You need storage space for the stuff. All the birds are white so you need tags and a system to tell them apart, (you do NOT want to release a young bird that cannot fly well at an event. Looks very bad plus you have killed the bird.)
> 
> ...


people die year around, u can release year around, unless u r in alaska


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

jeo73 said:


> people die year around, u can release year around, unless u r in alaska


and feed and meds are cheap, why are u trying to scare him, u must be the competition, ill help him.thats a fact


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

jeo73 said:


> and feed and meds are cheap, why are u trying to scare him, u must be the competition, ill help him.thats a fact


and yes, i know people that have a very lucartive business in chicago AND fl


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

jeo73 said:


> and yes, i know people that have a very lucartive business in chicago AND fl


lucrative,


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

jeo73 said:


> people die year around, u can release year around, unless u r in alaska


sadly died year around


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

jeo73 said:


> cracked corn a 50 pounder u can get at orchelins, same with someflower seed, milo is harder, 50 pounds for 7 dollars, that willt u forever, 3 1n 1 is 24. 95 plus 3 dollar shipping,and it will last u forever, u do the instructions that come in the label in the bottle


u can regulate breeding by splitting ur birds.


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

jeo73 said:


> people die year around, u can release year around, unless u r in alaska


antiobitics is not necessary, unless u need them, it sounds like u r overmedicating, u dont need to expend money for gas and training, u charge a gas fee, and u train around the loft, and release far away like once a month for training.


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

eyespyer said:


> Yes everyone liked it.
> 
> I have already have another wedding for Aug. That is a referral from this wedding release.
> 
> Hope to keep this going. I am not going to charge the prices that I have seen on the web. I will try to charge about half the going rate. I might add on mileage if needed.


look at the happy faces on ur friends, and if u charge only 50 per cent, u should be able to but that feed for dure


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

jeo73 said:


> look at the happy faces on ur friends, and if u charge only 50 per cent, u should be able to but that feed for dure


 i mean t sure


----------



## shay_v (Jan 16, 2006)

So Pm me where I can get some pure white homers from.....?


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

First I want to say I am not scared. I totally understand that I will be working weekends, if you want to call it work. I do not have enough white birds to go to full swing, but if all works out I will be ready next year. 

I do plan on working the funeral side of the business, that will keep me busy, everyone dies. 

As for the distance I am not very worried about that. Most release will be at the most 50 miles. But the birds that I have are good racers out to 300 miles. They are good birds 

I am not looking to make a bunch of money with white birds. I have some other plans that will make good money with bird, but that is another tread in the making. 

The goal is simple - have fun, pay for some feed and meds, maybe a new clock, that would be nice, but overall have fun working the birds


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Big T said:


> Spoken like a man in the tree business, but not in the bird business. Here is the problem: Weddings like the tree business is more seasonal. Most people get married on weekends in the spring and summer. If you care about your birds then you can only do weddings or funerals within a 50 mile radius, at least an hour before sunset, weather and hawks permitting. *Funerals come year round and any time during the week but you must always be ready because you may only get one day's notice or even a call in the morning for that afternoon. *You have to be ready to refund if you cannot release.
> 
> Supplies require at least two one to two bird baskets, one three bird basket, two six to 12 bird baskets, and one twenty-one bird basket. You will need one pretty white bird cage that can holed two birds on one perch. You need storage space for the stuff. All the birds are white so you need tags and a system to tell them apart, (you do NOT want to release a young bird that cannot fly well at an event. Looks very bad plus you have killed the bird.)
> 
> ...





jeo73 said:


> people die year around, u can release year around, unless u r in alaska


I know, believe me I know.

Tony


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

eyespyer said:


> First I want to say I am not scared. I totally understand that I will be working weekends, if you want to call it work. I do not have enough white birds to go to full swing, but if all works out I will be ready next year.
> 
> I do plan on working the funeral side of the business, that will keep me busy, everyone dies.
> 
> ...


I think you got a good plan. Hit the goodwill stores for baskets and paint them white. You may get lucky and find a fancy bird cage you can use also. For a quick and easy stand a wooden TV tray with a small white table cloth works real well. Best part is, once you have all the baskets, stands and cages, all you do is wait on the calls. After you do a couple, word of mouth becomes your best advertisment. I will say this, my birds have become a cheap hobby because their feed is paid by releases.

Enjoy,
Tony


----------

